# Really impressive EV dirtbike



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

I like it! I think I need to build my own version of this.
My interest in bikes and EV's makes this a good future project.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not a bike person, but OMG that thing can move!!!

But thats what happens when you let a lithium polymer (1.92 kwh) battery power your vehicle. Again, I'm no expert, but that thing seems to be really light even for a dirt bike.


----------

